

Six Tips for a Killer FAQ Page - raffi
http://blog.feedbackarmy.com/usability-testing/six-tips-for-a-killer-faq-page/

======
jsm386
I like the advice, but their own FAQ (link is broken in article but here it is
<http://www.feedbackarmy.com/questions.slp>) fails in many ways.

3 Make it Easy to Skim

A list of categories at the top (or even better questions) that allows you to
jump down would accomplish goal 3. Further, the font color of each question is
light gray.

Goal 4. Label it Correctly - Maybe it's nitpicking, but the title of their FAQ
is Usability Testing Service Policies - Feedback Army

~~~
raffi
My FAQ definitely needs an update. I was inspired to write the post when I saw
a Feedback Army customer had used the service to populate their FAQ. It seemed
such a novel idea to me that I wanted to share.

------
giu
Nice article (saved it). A well-intended little tip for the next submission of
an article about _a list of things_ : Just set the submission's title to _Tips
For a Killer FAQ Page_. From the Hacker News Guidelines
(<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>):

 _If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it_

But, as I said it above, it's a nice submission. Thanks for that :)

~~~
raffi
:) Thanks for the tip. I'll keep that in mind with my next submission.

------
Vindexus
2\. Get Relevant Questions By Asking

Have to agree on that one. I create a tool for making FAQ pages that
incorporates an "Ask a Question" form directly into it. You can check it out
at <http://breezyfaq.com>

